# A few pics of the fishroom. (added more!)



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

Well I got a tad bored and decided to take a few pics of the fish room. I could only manage to get a few decent pics because fish DON'T stay still lol. Some would not come out. Funny how they hide when I bring the camera out. But I managed to get a few shots off. This is no where near the amount of fish there are. A video would be much more appropriate for this. A list of tanks are 200g x2, 50g acrylic, 120g, 120g rack system, 150g x2, 135g, 95g, 50g x2, 30g x4, 20g, 5g.

Some of the fish room (can't get a full shot)









200 gallon in room wall- RTC, Red hook myleus x6, pacu, C. marmarate pike, Leporinus affinis









Leporinus striatus and lima shovelnose cat









150 gallon- C. menezesi pike x15, red shoulder severum x10 (dad caught these in peru),, Metynnis sp. (bleeding heart), Stethaprion erythops, tetragonopterus chalceus, leporinus desmotes x2, leporinus megalepis, pictus cat x6.









Festivums x2, abramite x3, tiger shovelnose, B. imitator cat









Exodon paradoxis x10, banjo cat x2









baby red belly piranha's









S. spilopleura piranha (Gold piranha)

















Cariba piranha









Uaru x2, red shoulder severums x2, peacock bass, Arrowana, P. lateristriga catfish









Peacock bass 6-7 inches









Arrowana 1ft (still had the egg sac when we got him)









Black Belt cichlid 15 inches









Brycon Dentex 1ft

















Pink-tailed Chalceus

















Lebiasia bimaculata









Red Tailed Cat 18inches, was about 1 inch when we got him. Thats a 1ft pink ruler on the glass

















Astanax sp. x10









Wide bar datnoid









matamata turtle (also brought back from Peru)


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

3x30gallon and a 5 gallon on the far right.
Blue diamond discus, 2 orinocensis peacock bass. Illyoden furcidens x20. Redtail goodeid, swordtails x20, bullhead cats x10. 5gal, H. formosa x10.









Black-barred myleus x15, red shoulders severums (peru F/0), A anastomus, Pink-tailed chalceus, Lebiasia bimaculata, Pim sp. cat, Liosomadoras morrowi cat









20 gallon planted. Sloppy I know.









Old tigershovelnose. Became piranha food.









I wish I could get some pics of the other fish. Some cool ones that I just can't manage to get to either hiding or bad lighting. Kind of stinks. I will keep trying to get some more as time goes on. I know I can get lucky a few times.


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice room !!! I require a room like that !!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You've got quite the setup there! When/how often does your dad go to Peru?

One of these days I'm going to go on that Margarita Tours houseboat collecting trip...


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

Well he's only gone once so far. That is exactly what he went on to. Margarita houseboat trip. One of these days when I'm out of school and save up some cash, I think were going to go on the trip together. They call him every year to see if he wants to go. He said you go out and catch cardinals and cory cats like nothing. There just there in the water like a blue gill or sun fish would be in the river lol. He traded some crayons and a flashlight for a hand carved boat paddle with the natives. I'll try to dig up some of his pics.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

nismo tetra said:


> I'll try to dig up some of his pics.


I'd love to see them!

Some of the guys I went to Boliva with have been on that tour and said it's really great. Peru has some awesome fish, plus it's a lifetime dream of mine to visit Machu Picchu.


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok found some old pics of fish we had. My dad had some on his photo album.

B. juruense - 3 inches


Dorado and the RTC. Dorado is easily the meanest fish ever.


Payara (armatus)


Pseudopimelodus nigricauda - 5"


aces, prochilodus & B. vaillantii


Temensis - 5"


B. tigrinum 8"


S. planiceps - 12"


P. sturio - 6"


payara


L. pictus - 12"


Green Terror


Rack setup


Ate a 6inch marmorata pike lol


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

That arrowana was 24 inches long. That was a cool tank. Back when I was in highschool.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Those are some really nice fish, especially the cats.

I fell in love with Peacock Bass while in Bolivia. But, um, for my tummy, not my tanks LOL


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

I posted a link of his trip in your thread Laura. There isn't very many but still enough to get the idea. Yea when they were at the fish market he said they were selling all the fish that people love to keep back home. Rare fish to lol. He said it was hard to look at them dead on a table being sold for a few bucks lol.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

nice room man love it


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

*He,he.. Laura...*



lauraleellbp said:


> I'd love to see them!
> 
> Some of the guys I went to Boliva with have been on that tour and said it's really great. Peru has some awesome fish, plus it's a lifetime dream of mine to visit Machu Picchu.


When I went all the way to the top to see Macu Piccu I haven't noticed ni one fish there!!!
And I looked left and right!!!

And when I reached the fortress, I looked down and there was not a single fish in sight!!!

So you will be disappointed as I was...:wink:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

beautiful mata mata, how long have you had it?


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

Since 2006. My dad smuggled him in on the airplane in the camera bag with wet newspapers and a tupperware. He was pretty small at the time. He said if he would of known that worked, he would of grabbed more lol. We are still on the fly river turtle hunt! A guy we know has one and he won't sell it to us :icon_cry:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

EdwardN said:


> When I went all the way to the top to see Macu Piccu I haven't noticed ni one fish there!!!
> And I looked left and right!!!
> 
> And when I reached the fortress, I looked down and there was not a single fish in sight!!!
> ...


Sweet of you to let me know, Edward! I'll have to remember to tote along my own. Perhaps in one of those nifty waterless aquarium setups...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

nismo tetra said:


> Since 2006. My dad smuggled him in on the airplane in the camera bag with wet newspapers and a tupperware. He was pretty small at the time. He said if he would of known that worked, he would of grabbed more lol. We are still on the fly river turtle hunt! A guy we know has one and he won't sell it to us :icon_cry:



Fly river turtles are awesome, but there are no licensed breeders anywhere. The ones that you find for sale have been smuggled out of Indonesia _illegally_. Because of their constant exportation, they're on the endangered species list.

It is now illegal to import them to the United States too.

Not sure if they're illegal to own, but i've always wanted one too! Very cool looking turtles.

Incase anyone hasn't seen what one looks like, here's a picture:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

AZ you sure about the legal issues? i keep seeing babies for sale at reptile shows in PA...


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

They have recently been made illegal to sell. But it's not illegal to own them. How much are those babies going for? My local zoo has a pretty nice sized one. They are so dang cool. I just wanted to jump in the cage and run away with him lol. It was one of those open setups just a rail was holding me back.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

is the sale issue nation wide?
I saw a 10" for $600 I almost bought it. Haha


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

You should have lol. I don't think that price is to bad actually. I bet you could of bargained a bit lower since that is a decent sized turtle that many people wouldn't have room for. I remember back in the day we converted an old water bed frame into a pond that had a waterfall into a huge galvanized pool, in our basement. We had a crap load of turtles. Mostly common missouri turtles. Red eared sliders, map, softshell, and common snappers. Hell we have one red eared slider that is older than me! Right now the coolest turtles we have is the matamata, alligator snappers, and a red-cheek mud turtle. Need a fly river bad.


----------



## BigMOCats (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool stuff! :icon_wink


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

saw another frt this morning at the wholesaler... THEY ARE AVAILABLE!!!!!


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

Really? Price and size? Do they ship or have a website?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

F22 said:


> AZ you sure about the legal issues? i keep seeing babies for sale at reptile shows in PA...


Not positive, but i do know that it is now illegal to export them from Indonesia, which is where most of them come from.

And if they're illegal to sell, then wouldn't you have to get one from someone for free or "buy a joke, and the turtle comes free"? :hihi:


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm sure it would be just easy to say what LFS's say: "No sir, our turtles are not for _sale_ as that would be illegal... but they _are_ up for adoption. The administrative fees for the adoption will be..."


----------

